# Brisket on a Electric Smoker



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone have experience smoking brisket with a electric smoker. Just purchased a Materbuilt smoker a while back. Did some chicken, turkey, and ribs. Looking to do a brisket now. Wood type, temp, wrapping with foil; those kind of things I could use some input on. Thanks.....


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

12 lb brisket, 250 degrees, pre heat the smoker well, use mesquite and pecan chips. 4 hours hard smoke with vent open. Remove and wrap with extra heavy foil. Insert in the oven at 225 or so for another 4 hours, remove and place in ice chest at temperature for about 1-2 hours. remove and enjoy.


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

igo320 said:


> 12 lb brisket, 250 degrees, pre heat the smoker well, use mesquite and pecan chips. 4 hours hard smoke with vent open. Remove and wrap with extra heavy foil. Insert in the oven at 225 or so for another 4 hours, remove and place in ice chest at temperature for about 1-2 hours. remove and enjoy.


Thanks, I'll try it this weekend!


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

What about water, would you put a little water or beef broth in the pan?


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

*Here's how it can be done.....*

Brisket seems to be one of those mystery meats. I


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Brisket seems to be one of those mystery meats. I


Did I miss something?


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

With electric I don't think you need water. I would put your favorite liquid in during the foil cook.(water, beer, wiskey and drink some tequilla) 
Not a bad idea to rub the brisket the night before. Place on ice or in the fridge.
I miss my masterbuilt, it thru a rod so I got a propane commercial one now.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

The only thing water does for an electric smoker is to act as a heat sink to keep the temperature more constant. There is some good advise above, but if you want a smoke ring on your brisket, start out with a couple of pieces of charcoal along with the wood chips when you start smoking the brisket. Don't be tempted to open the door too often since this will cause loss of heat and will take much longer to cook the brisket.


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the replies. I'll post some pics of the results. Everyone have a nice Easter weekend.:brew:


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Not Bad for my first time.*

Well my brisket came out pretty good for an electric smoker. Thanks everyone for your input. I cooked it 4 hours at 250, and another 4 hours at 225 in foil. The electric didn't put as good of smoke ring as a traditional smoker but it did have good taste.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I am not much of a brisket fan so I think I have only cooked 2 of them. there is obv no need for water in the electric smoker, nor is there a need for foil. I don't care enough for a smoke ring to put a briquet in there but that is supposed to do it. use the meat thermometer and pull when its ready, I put mine on at 9-10 at nite, at 225, and when I wake up at whatever time that is, I turn it up to 250 to finish it off. IT has always turned out good, it is just so fatty I don't care for it as much as I like ribs. I leave fat cap on, place it down, don't put rub on the fat cap but only the meat part so as not to just waste the rub. I am a pecan guy, don't care for mesquite. haven't had any complaints on anything I have ever smoked in my cookshack elec smoker


----------

